# [SOLVED] Code 31 cannot load driver



## wildflower907 (Oct 23, 2008)

I removed Norton Antivirus from my HP, Vista 32 bit, planning to install Kaspersky, but now and I get a code 31 error sign: "cannot load the driver" on the power adaptor 6to4 # 10. No other error codes come up with it. 

I am not sure what to do.
Uninstall driver, reboot and see it the driver is loaded?
Uninstall driver and then reinstall immediately?
Or something else?

Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Code 31 cannot load driver*

Do you have the Driver CD?
If not you may find the driver you need on the manufactures website.
Check the device manager for errors (yellow !).
If you find an error right click on the error>update driver and see if it reinstalls.
Please post the make and model of this PC and any errors you find.
Bill


----------



## wildflower907 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Code 31 cannot load driver*

Bill,
I do not have any repair or Driver Cds. The only CDs I have a recovery discs which reverts Vista to the original install that was loaded on the computer when I bought it. It is a HP Pavillion, model a6220n.
In the device mananger there is a yellow exclamation on the 6to4 power adapter #10. I tried uninstalling it and rebooting, but I would not reinstall. I did a system restore and the same problem and error message appeared after a successful restore,next to the driver.
I cannot go online with that computer, so I could not download or update anything Microsoft. The HP site did not offer the right driver, at least that I could find. 
I did call HP support and no resolution came from that session, except to do a recovery, which I did not to yet because I haven't backed up the files I want to save yet.
Should I continue to search for the driver online and if I find it download it and transfer it to my computer?
I really don't want to wipe the computer clean unless I really have to.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Code 31 cannot load driver*

HI,
I do not think you should have to wipe out the PC.
HP might not give you the support you need as this is a microsoft issue.
This is what microsoft states:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932520/en-us

And here is an interesting discussion:
http://forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=2382240&SiteID=17

The second post I believe applies to your issue

The power adapter 6to4 is basically used for future IPv6 addresses.
Most internet connections are still using IPv4 addresses.
When this error arises (in theory) it is usually caused by a network driver or possibly a modem issue.
My recomendation is to first disable the power adapter 6to4 as discribed in the above links.
Uninstall the network driver and then try this network driver (Latest from Intel):
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...ws Vista* Home Basic, 32-bit version&lang=eng

Then power cycle the modem (turn off the PC and modem) unplug the modem (and router if it applies). Plug the modem in and wait a few minutes. Then plug in the router again wait a few minutes(if applies). Then reboot the PC.

As microsoft states disabling the power adapter 6to4 should not cause issues with your system. The updated driver from intel should resolve you connection issues.

Let me know how you make out.


----------



## wildflower907 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Code 31 cannot load driver*

Thank you for the advice and references! 
I will let you know what happens.

Thanks, again.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Code 31 cannot load driver*

Let me know how you make out.
I hope the info helped you.
Bill


----------



## wildflower907 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Code 31 cannot load driver*

Bill,
Thanks again for all your help. I decided to just leave the adapter as is, since it seems to be causing no harm to how my computer functions.
:wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Code 31 cannot load driver*

I am glad to try to assist you.
MS does have thier issues.
Bill


----------

